# Refrmed Missions Conference



## Quatchu (Dec 29, 2011)

I there any thing that looks like a Reformed missions conference? Does any one feel that such a event would be useful in the church.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Dec 29, 2011)

The ICRC quite regularly holds regional missions conferences throughout the world. The Canadian Reformed Seminary has also hosted a number of mission conferences over the years. I edited the proceedings of the first one.


----------

